
Lufthansa Is Suing a Passenger for Missing a Flight - eaguyhn
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/lufthansa-suing-passenger-missing-flight-163631737.html
======
fixermark
What is going on within the pricing scheme for flights that longer, ostensibly
more costly-to-run flights are so much cheaper than alternatives that skip-
lagging makes sense? Are airlines using multi-hop routes as loss leaders of
some kind?

If so, no reason they shouldn't be the ones eating the cost when the customer
calls their bluff.

~~~
SteveCoast
Competition on high volume routes plus larger aircraft on those routes to
amortize the costs.

This is exactly what happened with trains. High volume routes saw a lot of
competition and were very cheap and local routes were very expensive. So I can
often fly Denver to London cheaper than Denver to Durango, CO.

There's more parallels around regulating trains and how the train companies
were eventually bankrupted and taken over, with the inverse happening around
when Southwest was new.

------
jrs235
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144006)

------
jbeales
Here's a CNN source from yesterday that's a bit clearer:
[https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/lufthansa-sues-
passenger-...](https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/lufthansa-sues-passenger-
scli-intl/index.html)

If airline pricing made sense this wouldn't be a problem.

------
umeshunni
Lufthansa Is Suing a Passenger for exploiting hidden city ticketing (possibly
multiple times) to recover the fare difference.

------
tilt_error
That title is NOT the whole story.

